# Unser Casie-Iland



## Doris (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander

Als wir am 1. Mai beim 1. OWL Garten-Koiteichtreffen bei Friedhelm und Susanne waren, sah ich eine ganz ganz tolle Insel bei den beiden im Teich.
Schnell war klar, dass sich eine solche auch bei uns im Teich gut machen würde.. Es folgten einige Erklärungen zur Erstellung der Insel.
Wieder zu Hause angekommen begannen wir dann flugs mit den Vorbereitungen. Es hat sich zwar  noch etwas  in die Länge gezogen, 
aber nun ist sie mittlerweile fertig und hat sogar schon ihrem Namen alle Ehre gemacht.

*Hier eine kleine Dokumentation von unserem Projekt*.
 
Im Schuppen gegossen und ausgehärtet

  
dann mit vereinten Kräften und unter zu Hilfenahme von Rollen und Teppich Richtung Teich gebracht

  
Entfernung von unseren Steinen am Teichrand, und eine Unterkonstruktion erstellt, damit wir die Insel über Schienen in den Teich ziehen können. 
Um die Insel in die gewünschte Richtung drehen zu können, nahmen wir noch ein Seil zu Hilfe

  
Kurz noch richten, Stabilisationstest- paßt

   
bepflanzen - fertig


*Nutzung der Insel*
Die Insel wurde von Casie von vornherein beäugt, denn alles was neu ist  wird von ihm erst mal abgenommen. 
Dass  Casie die Insel jedoch so schnell besuchen würde, damit haben wir beide nicht gerechnet. 
(Somit fällt unsere nächste Planung - ein Floss für Casie - weg)
  
 
Leider sind die Bilder von Casie auf der Insel nicht so einwandfrei geworden, aber
ich musste mich beeilen, denn wer weiss schon wie lange sich ein Kater auf einer
einsamen Insel aufhält ​


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Eine schöne Insel! Sieht aus wie aus Gips . Wenn die so schwer zum Teich zu transportieren war, ist die für das Wasser dann nicht zu schwer? Und dann noch der Kater da drauf  - hoffentlich ist die Insel nicht gekentert bei seinem Absprung ans Ufer!


----------



## Fluni81 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Doris, DESWEGEN Casie-Island
Der Kater heißt so

Der Teich ist wunder-  wunderschön!


----------



## Doris (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Hallo Maja

Die Insel ist aus: Sand, Kies und Zement. Und innen drin ist auch noch Maschendraht zur Formgebung und Stabilisierung. Dort wo wir die Insel platzieren wollten haben wir eine Ufermatte ausgelegt  und darauf Steine gestapelt, um die Insel darauf zu setzen. (Ist auf Bild 4 am rechten Rand noch zu erkennen)  Da Casie mittlerweile eher ein Leichtgewicht ist, wird er es wohl hoffentlich nicht schaffen, die Insel zum kentern zu bringen 

@ Antje
Ja genau  Unser Kater besitzt sogar eine eigene Sonnenterrasse
genannt  "Casies Sonnenterrasse" Dort sitzt er auch oft, beobachtet den Teich oder faulenzt ganz einfach in der Sonne.
Unsere nächste Aktion für den Kater: Er bekommt eine kleine Brücke, damit er besser von seiner Sonnenterrasse über unseren Ufergraben auf das Dach des Filterhäuschens klettern kann.
Sobald wir damit fertig sind, werden sicherlich wieder Bilder eingestellt werden. Versprochen


----------



## Fluni81 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Huhu Doris!
Hat er denn im Haus auch eine MiniCouch? Ich hab so eine für meine Kaninchen..ist eig für Katzen gedacht, aber sie lieben das Teil

Freu mich schon auf weitere Bilder:beten

gruss antje


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Hi Doris,
'ne schicke Insel habt ihr da gebaut.
Und wenn es Casie beliebt, "wandert er eben auf seine eigene Insel aus"


----------



## Doris (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Hallo Antje

Nein, eine Mini Couch hat Casi nicht, aber die Nachbarin hat einen Liegestuhl rausgekramt,
 der Casies Grösse entspricht. 
Im Moment will er noch nicht so wirklich drauf liegen, aber ich bleibe am Ball 

*Apropos Ball*

Somit habe ich auch die Überleitung zu meinem nächsten Bild:

Obwohl Deutschland heute das Spiel gegen Serbien versiebt hat, flattert unsere Fahne weiterhin im Wind 

 

​


----------



## toschbaer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Hallo Doris, ist das nicht schön, dass Erwin Dir solche Wünsche erfüllt und Euch eine eigene Insel schafft!!  
Super Doko!
Hat sich sehr schön entwickelt Euer Casie-Iland! 
 Wo stehen denn die anderen Bäume?? 
Oder ist schon die zweite Insel in Planung?  

Bis bald

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Huhu Doris und Erwin, .... 

ein weiteres Highlight an Eurem Teich ! 
Prima geworden.

Liebe Grüße aus Bielefeld 

Wuzzel und Nepo


----------



## Doris (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Casie-Iland*

Hallo Wuzzel und Nepo

Danke es gefällt mir auch sehr gut - und dem Kater erst... und den Fischen 
Mittlerweile  spielen die Koi unter der Insel  Verstecken

@Friedhelm
Die Eiche hat mittlerweile vor dem "Berg" (auf dem Bild sieht man nur ein Blatt links neben der Kapuzinerkresse) Einzug gehalten. Tja, und die anderen Bäume  die stehen noch in ihrem Behältnis am Kamin und warten auf Erwins Einsatz 
(Erwin ist gerade dabei sich im www zu informieren wie er die Bäumchen handhaben muss)


----------

